# MILAN | Unipol Tower - Vertical Nest | 126m | 413ft | 23 fl | T/O



## IThomas

​pinomaiuli​


----------



## IThomas

Construction site and nearby areas 










​


----------



## IThomas

Some small design changes have been implemented


----------



## VIVAMI

IThomas said:


> Some small design changes have been implemented
> 
> ​​






I probably prefer the new version with white frame, but instead of "implementation" I would say "change of paradigm". It looks now enormously different if compared with the previous solution!


----------



## IThomas

urbanfile​


----------



## IThomas

​


----------



## Fiberglass

IThomas said:


> During a press conference, architect Mario Cucinella said that UnipolSai Tower will be *126 meters* tall.


Mi sono visto tutti e due i video e dice che sarà alta 110 metri, non 126.
In questo articolo invece afferma che sarà alta 125 metri: 

http://www.tempi.it/immaginatevi-milano-fra-trentanni#.Wj5r7SOh0kg



_


----------



## IThomas

*Updates*


----------



## IThomas

https://issuu.com/agostiniassa/docs/index02/​


----------



## SydneyCarton

Beautiful!

Milan has its own Gherkin!!


----------



## FelixMadero

better without the wood imitation hno:


----------



## IThomas

New renders 








Brief interview with the designer


----------



## IThomas

Big format renders :cheer:

DAY - View from Piazza Gae Aulenti








NIGHT - View from Via Melchiorre Gioia









source​


----------



## IThomas

*CMB has won the tender for the construction of the new UnipolSai Tower*, designed by Studio MCA - Mario Cucinella Architects, *for a value of 110 million euros.* *Construction work will take less than three years.*

The contract involves the construction of an elliptical shaped tower with a total area of 35,000 sqm. The geometry produced by the steel supporting structure and the rhomboidal mesh facade, is the fundamental element for the building's natural image.


























​


----------



## IThomas

The tower will raise behind UniCredit Pavilion 



















​
The construction site










​


----------



## IThomas

Photo Credit: Valter Repossi‎​


----------



## IThomas




----------



## Ampelio

This tower will enrich Porta Nuova's collection of well-designed buildings


----------



## Ampelio

A simulation montage :


----------



## IThomas

Photo credit: Andrea Cherchi​


----------



## FelixMadero

Good news!


----------



## madmax1982

bella.


----------



## Ampelio

It will fit well with the surroundings


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas

photo credit: Andrea Cherchi​


----------



## Alieno

https://www.milanoevents.it/2019/01/31/porta-nuova-partiti-i-lavori-per-il-nuovo-nido-verticale/


----------



## Alieno

*Updates:*


----------



## IThomas

urbanfile​


----------



## Nick Holmes

in love with Milano


----------



## Alieno

*Updates - February 14, 2019*






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9NcFBKxtuQ


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas




----------



## kalel77

IThomas said:


>



La visuale della seconda foto sarà veramente interessante con la torre completata. La bibblioteca degli alberi invece continua a non convincermi. Rende solo dall'alto


----------



## IThomas

​


----------



## IThomas

Photo by Urbanfile


----------



## IThomas

Photo credit: Antonio Schinco​


----------



## IThomas

urbanfile​


----------



## IThomas

https://www.gae-engineering.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/08/00-00-Acciaio-e-Fuoco-AMARO-CM-2-18_03-1.pdf


















urbanfile









rendering by Joshua84​


----------



## IThomas

​


----------



## IThomas

​


----------



## IThomas

photo credit | Joshua84​


----------



## IThomas

photo credit | Joshua84​


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas

Photo credit: Andrea Cherchi​


----------



## IThomas

urbanfile​


----------



## IThomas

Torre Salaria, Salaria Tower - Milano, Italy by fab cen

IBM Pavilion from Palazzo Lombardia panoramic terrace - Milano, Italy by fab cen​


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

OTHER PICS >>>> https://blog.urbanfile.org/2019/10/...ggiornamento-torre-unipol-primi-ottobre-2019/


----------



## IThomas

photo credit: meteoforumitalia​


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas

urbanfile​


----------



## IThomas

Alessandro Bajo









​


----------



## IThomas

​


----------



## IThomas

photo credits: pinomaiuli​


----------



## IThomas

https://www.facebook.com/mitaka.neverdead/photos/a.1946761005563137/2263474190558482/?type=3&theater&ifg=1










https://www.facebook.com/mitaka.neverdead/photos/a.1946761005563137/2256550384584196/?type=3&theater&ifg=1​


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas

urbanfile​


----------



## IThomas

urbanfile​


----------



## IThomas

Photo credit: Andrea Cherchi​


----------



## IThomas

Find the intruder


----------



## IThomas

Some details :cheers:


























​


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas

Dimitar Harizanov​


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas

Alessandro Businaro​


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas

Skyline2020A200329 by Davide Galloni

Skyline2020A051 by Davide Galloni

Skyline2020A050 by Davide Galloni


----------



## IThomas

Notturne Milano by Davide Galloni

Notturne Milano by Davide Galloni


----------



## IThomas

covidSEL-I-0080 by malaran25

covidSEL-I-0105 by malaran25

covidSEL-I-4432 by malaran25

covidSEL-I-4507 by malaran25


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas

Andrea Cherchi


----------



## IThomas

Andrea Cherchi








Michele Falzone


----------



## Zaz965

I can see Il Dritto at background


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas

Mock up facade


----------



## IThomas

Mitaka Harizanov


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas

suite116


----------



## IThomas

Unipol Tower as seen from the Vertical Forest









Andrea Cherchi


----------



## IThomas

Mitaka Harizanov


----------



## IThomas

New renderings

Roof








Central void








Lobby








Entrance - Via Melchiorre Gioia








Street level - Via Fratelli Castiglioni


----------



## IThomas

Alberto Fanelli


----------



## IThomas

Andrea Cherchi


----------



## IThomas

Dimitar Harizanov


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas

Dimitar Harizanov


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas

Miles Away​


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas

Andrea Cherchi​


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas

urbanfile​


----------



## FelixMadero

The park is just awesome!


----------



## IThomas

Vincenzo Rusiello








Andrea Cherchi​


----------



## IThomas

duepiedisbagliati​


----------



## IThomas

urbanfile​


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas

Ale Muiesan








Ale Muiesan​


----------



## IThomas

urbanfile​


----------



## IThomas

urbanfile​


----------



## IThomas

Franco Brandazzi








Franco Brandazzi









Franco Brandazzi​


----------



## IThomas

Dimitar Harizanov​


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas

Andrea Cherchi​


----------



## IThomas

19omar77​


----------



## Gelato

that is awesome


----------



## IThomas




----------



## Gelato

Thanks for the update


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas

urbanfile​


----------



## redcode

Milano by Marco Cremascoli on 500px


----------



## IThomas

Dimitar Harizanov
























urbanfile








duepiedisbagliati​


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas

Paul Pablo​


----------



## redcode

Oct 30









Skyscrapers grow in Milan by Giulio Ferrari on 500px


----------



## IThomas

Dimitar Harizanov​


----------



## IThomas

Paolo Marchesi​


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas

Dimitar Harizanov​


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas

Dimitar Harizanov​


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas

urbanfile​


----------



## IThomas

Emuzzo75​


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas

Andrea Cherchi​


----------



## IThomas

​








Simone Daino








Mario D'Angelo ​


----------



## IThomas

duepiedisbagliati​


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas

Jan Cattaneo​


----------



## IThomas

urbanfile​


----------



## IThomas

The "foreskin" takes shape 

















duepiedisbagliati​


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas

Unipol and Botanica - Rendering by Joshua84








​


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas

Andrea Cherchi​


----------



## IThomas

Milano Panoramica








duepiedisbagliati​


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas

DSCF0044 Growing city by Claudio e Lucia Images around the world​


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas

duepiedisbagliati​


----------



## IThomas

Davide Galloni


----------



## IThomas

duepiedisbagliati








jude fawley​


----------



## IThomas

Sergey Bykov ​


----------



## IThomas

Alessandro Barberio​


----------



## IThomas

urbanfile​


----------



## IThomas

Francesco Langiulli​


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas

Andrea Cherchi​


----------



## IThomas

Andrea Cherchi​


----------



## IThomas

Andrea Cherchi​


----------



## IThomas

Andrea Cherchi​


----------



## IThomas

Andrea Cherchi​


----------



## IThomas

Andrea Cherchi​


----------



## IThomas

Paul Pablo








Mario D'Angelo​


----------



## IThomas

Paul Pablo








Mauro Barisione​


----------



## IThomas

duepiedisbagliati​


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas

Dimitar Harizanov​


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas

Dimitar Harizanov​


----------



## IThomas

Paolo Marchesi








Dimitar Harizanov​


----------



## IThomas




----------



## A Chicagoan

A nice complement to the Horizontal Nest in Beijing. 
Beijing OL Birds nest by Svein Holo, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas

urbanfile​


----------



## A Chicagoan

*May 2:*








Works in progress by Giorgio Morrone on 500px.com


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas

Elena Galimberti








Erich Invernizzi​


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas

J84C








Paolo Marchesi








Erosgramm​


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas




----------



## A Chicagoan

*May 22:*








Skyline by Paolo Sottosanti on 500px.com


----------



## Zaz965

@IThomas, so gorgeous shape, it should be taller


----------



## IThomas

Zaz965 said:


> @IThomas, so gorgeous shape, it should be taller


I wished it too, but the Vertical Nest is good considering that a previous project envisaged a 90m tower. 

Furthermore, heights and other constructive particulars are defined by certain regulations.


----------



## IThomas

Andrea Cherchi








Alberto Fanelli​


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas

urbanfile​


----------



## IThomas

Today's images from the 104th edition of *Giro d'Italia* (an annual multiple-stage bicycle race across Italy). Milan was the last stage.

*Porta Nuova







*

















Podium 
1. Bernal (Colombia)
2. Caruso (Italy)
3. Yates (UK)


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas

Alberto Fanelli​


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas

The Vertical Nest has reached its tallest point. The structure is going to be completed.


----------



## IThomas

Dimitar Harizanov​


----------



## IThomas

tk_cmp








Moreno Casetto








Dimitar Harizanov​


----------



## redcode

Jun 17









Sunset in Milan, 17-06-2021 by Vittorio La Gioia on 500px


----------



## IThomas

Dimitar Harizanov​


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas

Claudio Marchesi​


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas

Andrea Cherchi​


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas

Photophonico








Alberto Fanelli​


----------



## IThomas

andrea cherchi








andrea cherchi








urbanfile

R7134980 DSC03975 by Pierangelo Sacchi








goingmattos​


----------



## IThomas

Alberto Fanelli​


----------



## IThomas

mauro_ger








mauro_ger​


----------



## IThomas

Tbeam​


----------



## IThomas

Paul Pablo​


----------



## IThomas

Andrea Cherchi​


----------



## ToTheTopNeverStop

Wow. What is the name of this restaurant?


----------



## ilBafio

ToTheTopNeverStop said:


> Wow. What is the name of this restaurant?


It's called "La Terrazza", located in piazza Lima


----------



## A Chicagoan

ilBafio said:


> It's called "La Terrazza", located in piazza Lima


I'll put it on the list for if I ever go to Milan!


----------



## IThomas

ToTheTopNeverStop said:


> Wow. What is the name of this restaurant?











Restaurant Milan - Panoramic Restaurant La Terrazza | 4-Star -BW Plus- Hotel in the Centre of Milan | HOTEL GALLES


Enjoy the italian cuisine at Restaurant La Terrazza on the 6th floor of Hotel Galles 4 stars in Piazza Lima, near Corso Buenos Aires! 4-Star- Hotel in Milan; Wi-Fi, Minibar, SKY TV, Breakfast, Fitness Centre, SPA, Swimming Pool, Panoramic Restaurant, American Bar, Garage; Special Deals for...




www.galles.it


----------



## IThomas

Elena Galimberti​


----------



## IThomas




----------



## redcode

Nov 6









Milan skyline by Nogay Küpelioğlu on 500px


----------



## IThomas

urbanfile​


----------



## IThomas




----------



## Chad

That looks like Burj Khalifa on top of the Unicredit building


----------



## IThomas

Chad said:


> That looks like Burj Khalifa on top of the Unicredit building


As I said in another thread, Milan is a 'city of spires' 😀


>


And that skyscraper's spire can be considered a tribute to the tallest one of the Cathedral.


>


Furthermore, while the Cathedral' spire -visible in a distance- indicates where the heart of the historic center is located, the spire of this skyscraper indicates where the ideal heart of the 'contemporary' one is...

Piazza del Duomo


>


Piazza Gae Aulenti


>


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas

Andrea Bariselli​


----------



## Skymino

Che bella!


----------



## IThomas

Andrea Cherchi








Andrea Cherchi​


----------



## redcode

Dec 5

DSCF4587 Riflessi by Claudio e Lucia Images around the world, sur Flickr

DSCF4594 Growing city by Claudio e Lucia Images around the world, sur Flickr


----------



## IThomas

Paul Pablo​


----------



## IThomas

Andrea Cherchi​


----------



## IThomas

Fotogramma​


----------



## IThomas

In these videos, you can spot the Unipol Tower


----------



## IThomas




----------



## IThomas

Andrea Cherchi​


----------



## Skymino




----------



## IThomas

Proiezionidiborsa ​


----------



## IThomas

Paolo Marchesi








Paolo Marchesi ​


----------



## IThomas

DSCF6524 Milan in bloom by Claudio e Lucia Images around the world

DSCF6525 Milan in bloom by Claudio e Lucia Images around the world​


----------



## IThomas

Paolo Marchesi​


----------



## IThomas

Paolo Marchesi








Paolo Marchesi








Paolo Marchesi​


----------



## IThomas

auto.everyeye.it​


----------



## Momo1435

My own pictures taken on 18-05-2022 


IMG_2895 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2917 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2916 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2894 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2957 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2647 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas

Andrea Perini








Roberto P.​


----------



## IThomas

Roberto P.









Coralsi​


----------



## IThomas

bad drones​


----------



## IThomas

MTahirAbbas​


----------



## IThomas

Lineadelcielo​


----------



## IThomas

Roberto P.​


----------



## IThomas

BadDrones​


----------



## kalel77

Definitely the most ugly Milan tower 😖


----------



## Zaz965

if it couldn't be taller, it should be thickier to compensante the small height


----------



## IThomas

RozenMD

RozenMD​


----------



## IThomas

Joshua84

























Dasf Sturm​


----------



## IThomas

Repubblica








Tiziano Salamone
​


----------



## IThomas

LadiGi​


----------



## IThomas

Teicosgroup​


----------



## IThomas

Andrea Cherchi








NH Hotel Italia ​


----------

